# Housse/etui ipad 4



## Dav34 (1 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous ,

Je cherche une protection efficace pour un ipad 4 à un prix raisonnable.Je m'y perd un peu avec tout le choix dispo.

Je souhaite une protection arrière et avant (écran).

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## JaiLaTine (1 Avril 2013)

regarde sur Ebay j'ai toujours acheté mes housses sur ce site et j'en suis satisfait.

Hésite pas si tu veux de l'aide dans ta recherche


----------



## Dav34 (1 Avril 2013)

Je cherche des références/modèles pour m'aiguiller.

Merci.


----------

